# electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay



## mrarmyaustin (Dec 31, 2008)

I am installing a Tekonsha brake control on a 2003 Tiffin Allegro Bay on a Workhorse W22 (Chevrolet) chassis and I can not find the brake (blue) wire up front. I can find it at the back of the chassis with the rest of the harness wiring. There is a blue and black wire (10 gauge) and a green wire (16-18 gauge) on a seperate harness plug.
Is anyone familiar with the location of the (up front) wiring harness?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

Welcome to the forum Mikle and Happy New Year. Have you found the brake light switch? Not familar with the workhorse but most Chevys are located on the brake pedal arm. On the MH it might be in one of the hydraulic lines off the master cyl.  Maybe some that have installed one can help out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

Nash i have not installed a brake controller on a MH ,, most that i have done have the contoller already there ,, all i had to do was wire up the trailer pigtail ,, but u are right ,, the blue wire should be off the brake light switch ,, and as u posted ,, they put them everyhere ,, but most are on the pedal ,, have not seen one on the master in yr's ,, but they maybe going back that way ,,  :approve:   
Opps almost forgot ,, welcome to the forums Mikel


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

Mine is on the brake line coming from the MC but it's a ford :blush:  :blush:  :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

sorry to here that nash    :laugh:  :laugh: ,, like i said all are different ,, but mine is on the pedal,, under it to be exact ,, it also triggers the low air warning ,, that is if u hit the brakes too much ,,, but then agian i have air brakes ,,, that way if i go off a cliff ,, my MH will stop  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

Rod you probably have one of those golden parachute that give you a safe landing :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## mrarmyaustin (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

I know where the brake light switch is. It is mounted in front of the brake pedal at the top. I know this because it also controls the cruise control "disconnect" which did not work when I purchased the motorhome as the plunger switch was out of adjustment. The wiring from the brake light switch operates the brake lights on the tow dolly. I am trying to locate the "blue" brake controller wire that actually controls the electric brakes on the tow dolly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

If u can give me the model of the brake contoller ,, i can get u a wiring diagram  :approve:


----------



## osrocket (Mar 8, 2009)

Re: electronic brake control installation-2003 Allegro Bay

does anyone know if the 04 fleetwood bounders have been prewired, i will go out now and look for a blue wire to the plug, but i cannot find anything up front, johnb


----------

